# Inconsistency Help



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Python,

Recurve with or without sights, compound? What?? You become more consistent due to your form and form improvements. But more info is required.

Arne


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Learning consistency starts at short range. Get close and work on one part of your form at a time. Thousands and thousands of arrows, doing each step the same way on each arrow until you can't do it wrong. Then gradually step back to full target distance. 

There is a lot more information on this thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1985316

The blank bale and bridge are how to learn. What to learn requires a good coach for best results. 

You seem to have reached a level where you realize that flinging arrows with no purpose is fun, but doesn't lead to much improvement. Getting better requires shooting with a purpose and a lot of discipline. 

Hope this answers your question,
Allen


----------



## Python014 (Oct 10, 2013)

Moebow said:


> Python,
> 
> Recurve with or without sights, compound? What?? You become more consistent due to your form and form improvements. But more info is required.
> 
> Arne


I shoot a Hoyt charger so yes, compound.


----------



## Python014 (Oct 10, 2013)

aread said:


> Learning consistency starts at short range. Get close and work on one part of your form at a time. Thousands and thousands of arrows, doing each step the same way on each arrow until you can't do it wrong. Then gradually step back to full target distance.
> 
> There is a lot more information on this thread:
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll look into it.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

im in st charles mo. ill be glad to coach you if you need help.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing to be aware of when shooting short range don't get into the habit of putting your bow down right away when you hear the arrow hit. Make sure to hold your bow up for a second or 2 before putting your bow down when doing short range work. Otherwise you may go to the range and start to put your bow down too soon and cause you to shoot low. Other than that, your best bet is to find a coach or mentor.


----------



## Python014 (Oct 10, 2013)

mike 66 said:


> im in st charles mo. ill be glad to coach you if you need help.


Thanks for the offer, but that's a bit too far north of me. I'm more south near Joplin


----------



## hoytrampage2013 (Mar 6, 2013)

Make sure your ancor point is always the same,If you dont have a kisser button get one, You also need to be positive your not torquing the bow.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

kisser buttons can be manipulated.very few top shooters use them.most use the built in one on the face it dont slow the string down , its always in the SAME spot.. it dont move its..THE NOSE..i did see a archer that had a huge one once it was custom fit to his tooth...


----------



## hoytrampage2013 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes i know this and I myself dont use one but it is something you need to use until you mind automaticaly makes you pull back to the same spot. Top archers shoot thousands of arrows a day and they are consistant with there ancore point.


----------

